
Debian i386 architecture now requires a 686-class processor - progval
https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2016/05/msg00001.html
======
creshal
The most recent CPU affected by this is probably the AMD Geode, which has had
a stupidly long production run (and I think is still in production) for
billions of embedded devices and doesn't _quite_ implement the full 686
instruction set.

~~~
yaantc
I played with Geode and Debian some time ago (over one year, which means in
the hazy past as far as I'm concerned --- not good with dates ;), and they
were not supported already. I forgot the details and when it happened exactly,
but they're not full 586 as expected by Debian i386 builds. Some needed
instruction is missing.

------
wglb
Looks like it is OpenBSD or FreeBSD for my old 200 mhz Pentium/MMX gateway box
with 32 megs of memory. Which refuses to die.

------
pksadiq
Intel Pentium not supported in Debian stretch???

That's really bad. There are people still using that, especially in academic
environment.

~~~
unlinker
I guess they mean the original Pentium. Is that still actively used?

~~~
pksadiq
Hm... I thought it was about the Intel Pentium series.

~~~
hbogert
It is, the original one, the Pentium (translates roughly to '5') which
actually gave a symbolical name to the _5_86

The name Pentium is now used for relatively cheap CPUs, these CPUs will remain
functional, as they are not 586.

The following wiki page calls it "P5"-based CPUs.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Pentium_micropro...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Pentium_microprocessors#P6_based_Pentiums)

~~~
creshal
The first 686 CPU was the Pentium _Pro_ , which despite the name was a full
redesign. The earliest consumer variant would be the Pentium II.

